# Roughest week I have ever had......and today it gets worse.



## nosfedgta (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I dont know where to begin..... My girlfriend of 5 years told me she didnt want to be in my life anymore wednesday night. It hit me like a ton of bricks and I have been an emotional wreck. I missed some days at work because of it. Well I go to work this morning and when I get there I get fired............. So not only was I feeling very down about things, now I feel like all is lost.  I feel very empty without her and dont know how im going to deal with her leaving.

At first I was not sure how I was going to handle the bills by my self in the house that we have together. Well now im not sure how im going to make it at all..... Im just so upset, mad, and scared to death. I am also worried about how my daughter is going to handle this. My girlfriend was like a step mom to her and they were very close.


Drew.


----------



## RPM (Apr 9, 2011)

Wish I knew what to say Drew but I'll pray for you.


----------



## Poppy D (Apr 9, 2011)

Prayers sent as well.


----------



## david w. (Apr 9, 2011)

You will make it Drew just have faith.Don't give up.Prayers sent for you.


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 9, 2011)

I will pray for you Drew. I know things look hopeless, but try to have faith in God and yourself. Good luck and God bless you.


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers everyone.

Drew


----------



## athensbass (Apr 9, 2011)

Why worry, there should be laughter after the pain 
There should be sunshine after rain 
These things have always been the same 
So why worry now 

Mark Knopfler


----------



## cramer (Apr 10, 2011)

Hold onto your faith. Your daughter needs you to be strong and you will be surprised at how resilient children can be in these matters.
God is listening to you and watching over you.
Prayers sent for you Drew


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Stay strong and be faithful to The Lord and this tempest will pass. Could be God has a better plan for you. My Prayers are added for you.


----------



## BuckinFish (Apr 10, 2011)

You'll make it through man, I had a similar situation 5 years ago, and it all worked out, theres a reason for this and you wont know it for a while but just hang in there and keep the faith.  
Its good you found out now about your GF, my best friend just got married a month ago, and found out his "wife" had been cheating for 4 months...and she still went through with the wedding. A break-up is a break-up...a divorce is a whole new can of worms.  
I know its hard to see, but at least its good it happened when it did and not further down the road.  
Keep your head up, and keep your friends and family as close as you can right now.  
And talk to God like hes sitting right next to you, I did it everyday.

You will get through this!

Matthew 6: 25-34  LIVE IT!!


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the words everyone. I went through a divorce 6 years ago. Then about 1 year later I starting dating the girl that just left me.  So its just hard to deal with it all. The whole loosing my job.... that was just a kick in the teeth

My daughter kinda has an idea of whats going and she has been very supportive. She is only 12, but she kinda new someting was up. She hugged me last night and told me she loved me and that I was a good dad.. I got pretty choked up...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 10, 2011)

Prayers sent,Drew. Don't give up!


----------



## Lorri (Apr 10, 2011)

Just put  your trust in God and he will get you and your daughter through this - things happen for a reason - I know I was married to a man that I thought loved and worshiped the ground that I walked on and he did till he had an affair - we were married 16 years - I lost everything but God showed their was someone out there for me that would love me for me and not do things God doesn't approve of - I am married to an awesome man that loves me like God loves me and how God wants a man to love his wife.  Keep your chin up and talk to God and he will get you through it.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2011)

You made it before her and you will now as well. Keep your faith strong and be there for your little girl. I'll pray for comfort and support for you and a new job.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 11, 2011)

sent.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> You made it before her and you will now as well. Keep your faith strong and be there for your little girl. I'll pray for comfort and support for you and a new job.



Amen put in GODS hands


----------



## speedcop (Apr 11, 2011)

prayers sent for ya!


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pray brother, Pray!
My prayers added as well.


----------



## t bird (Apr 11, 2011)

Drew, I hate to hear of this. Things happen for a reason man. Keep youR head up and pray! Will be praying for you.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just remember everything happens for a reason.  Hang on and you will see.  Prayers sent.


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks again for al the replies. It means alot.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2011)

Read your post twice and there is a great deal that I feel the need to respond to, but not at this time. I think you know where this would go and I wouldn't want you to take it the wrong way. Seems like you have a lot on your plate right now, so I will certainly pray for you and your daughter, especially your daughter. I hope it has registered with her how..... never mind. Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear Drew...........prayers sent brother!


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry Drew.  Prayers sent for you.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 12, 2011)

Prayers for you my friend.


----------



## lablover (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## runswithbeer (Apr 12, 2011)

man ur in milledgeville and single.  U just need to head on over to Dukes Dog house.


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 15, 2011)

runswithbeer said:


> man ur in milledgeville and single.  U just need to head on over to Dukes Dog house.



Dukes???? are you serious? I have been to ther to eat lunch but thats about it... What else goes on there?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 21, 2011)

rub some dirt on it and walk it off 

Seriously though, I will pray.  I'm sure that's very tough.  I've had a my heart ripped out a few times but that was in my early 20's before I was married so I can't say it's to the level you're going through......but I know how a heartache feels.

Couple that with the job loss, that stinks.  Just remember like someone already said, don't give up.  Don't quit.  Suck it in, grit your teeth, stand back up, dust yourself off, and stick your chest out.    

You do have one great thing going for you, you're not alone....at least you have your daughter.


----------



## KEG (Apr 21, 2011)

Hang in there brother.


----------



## KEG (Apr 21, 2011)

And Dukes?  Seriously?


----------



## tournament fisher (Apr 21, 2011)

hang in and stay in close contact with god and your daughter. i had the same thing happen to me minus the job situation but i am telling you life will get better. i will be praying for you sir. keep your head up. be thankful you have a young daughter and family and friends. good luck and keep on praying. ONE WORD OF ADVICE---STAY OFF THE COUCH WORRYING YOURSELF TO DEATH.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 22, 2011)

I know it's hard Drew, but scripture tells us that he will take care of us, and he will.  My life ended in the spring of 2008 when I was caught red handed, guilty of having 2 physical affairs on my wife of 16 years. I had followed the enemy down his road of lust and lies, and fell for them like a ton of bricks. The 2nd affair sent some 50 or so e-mails that I had written to her about both affairs, with all the gory details, to my wife, and she found them. I went into shock, and cried for days. I fell to my knees and totally surrendered my heart and life to Christ, and at that instant, I actually felt months and years of sin, pressure, and dread lifting from my soul. It was, by far, the most incredible experience of my 47 years here.  My wife seen this in my face, and after intense counseling and her ability to see in my heart, we have reconciled, renewed vows, and are now happier than we have ever been in our marriage. To this day,  the affairs are no longer in our lives. She has forgiven me, God has forgiven me, and we have forgave the women involved. All of this happened for a reason, making us stronger, and giving us the experience to help other couples struggling through infidelity. If I can survive this by keeping the faith, and trusting the Lord, believe me, you can too. You will see my friend, in the future, that this all has happened by Gods will, and you, like I, will thank him everyday.  Will pray for you Drew, and remember this if you don't remember anything else...God is in control!  "Be still, and know that I am God".....


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Apr 23, 2011)

Hang in there brother. If God will bring you to it, God will bring you through it.


----------



## nosfedgta (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. It means alot to see others care about an individual they dont even know. Its tough right now with all that is going on and then I got some more bad news. Its a complicated issue that has to do with a family member possibly taking me to court over a property issue.  I just want a break from all the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Its like every week its something.

Then on a side note I spend my easter packing and moving furiture and loading into my truck for my ex girlfriend. Only for her to tell me that she has plans and cant help me unload the truck. After asking her what her plans she has that is more important than helping me unload her stuff she tells me none of your business. So then we argue for a few minutes and she said i dont have to tell you anthing. Im like ok well I jsut spend 2 hours disasemlbing your furniture, packing, and asking a friend to help  me load it all up in my truck and you cant have the courtesy to help me unload or move your plans around?.... I swear I still believe nice guys finish last!!!!!!!!!!!

The highlight of my day was eating some lunch and feeling bad for the staff that had to work on easter. So after I was done eating I left a note to my waitress that said " im sorry you have to work on easter, but thanks for taking care of me" and then I left a generous tip. Then As I walked out of the resteraunt I got to see her surprised look and a big smile as she started to clean off the table.


----------



## River Rambler (Apr 24, 2011)

BuckinFish said:


> You'll make it through man, I had a similar situation 5 years ago, and it all worked out, theres a reason for this and you wont know it for a while but just hang in there and keep the faith.
> Its good you found out now about your GF, my best friend just got married a month ago, and found out his "wife" had been cheating for 4 months...and she still went through with the wedding. A break-up is a break-up...a divorce is a whole new can of worms.
> I know its hard to see, but at least its good it happened when it did and not further down the road.
> Keep your head up, and keep your friends and family as close as you can right now.
> ...



Listen to this guy's advice. I was going to write something, but this guy already did. Most importantly....Trust the Lord...His power is most greatly magnified when you are weak and He has plans for you beyond your vision.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been in your situation and it seems that things are hopeless..  they are not hopeless , things will sort out. 

Things will get better day by day. One day you will wake up and not even think about her at all.  

The best is yet to come in your career and your life. Be ready to act when it shows up !!!.


----------



## nosfedgta (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again for the support.  I read the entire post again to see what other had to say. There is some good advice in this post. Things are still at an all time low for me and I am still  looking for work. I am trying out figuire out how to make myself happy instead of sitting around sulking. Its weird because sometimes I want to get out of the house and go do something and then when I do that its like all I wanna do is go right back to the house.

I guess in time I will feel better, but darn where is that fast forward remote ?  

Drew


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 6, 2011)

Put in Gods hands. Thin go fishing


----------



## nosfedgta (May 6, 2011)

Wow when I though it could not get any worse... I just found out that my dad is looking to take me to court on a property issue... I cant believe the month I have had...... I just feel like running away...


----------



## MTMiller (May 8, 2011)

sorry to hear of your troubles.  I believe that God breaks us down sometimes so we can realize his purpose for us and then he will show us great favor and take us places we never even imagined if we trust in him and seek him.  It may be hard to think of now but there may very well be a reason for all the adversity you are going through.

I would like to recommend a good book for you.  I just finished reading it and its a short book to read but full of great information.  It is named "God has a plan for your life: the discovery that makes all the difference"

http://www.amazon.com/God-Has-Plan-Your-Life/dp/1400200962/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304870685&sr=8-5


Good luck and hang in there!!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 9, 2011)

Hang in there man. As mentioned God will sometimes allow situations in our lives that we don't like or understand. They happen to the strongest Christian along with no so strong. It's a way for Him to make us take a look at our lives and the way we are living. He has a plan for everyone of us, beleavers and non but sometimes the road gets shaken to get us back on the right path and make that plan a reality. 

Anything by Dr Stanley is great in my book and I thank God weekly for him (Dr Stanley) to be doing what he does to get the message out there for us. 

Hang in there, the storm will be gone and the sun WILL shine.


----------

